# California man fatally impaled on fence after falling from tree



## Philbert (Mar 19, 2015)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/18/us-usa-impaled-california-idUSKBN0ME2JS20150318
http://news.yahoo.com/california-man-fatally-impaled-fence-falling-tree-190341336.html

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - A California man who authorities believe had been drinking in a tree outside of his home was fatally impaled when he accidentally fell from its branches and landed on a spiked fence, police said on Wednesday.

The body of the man, who was not named, was found by officers early on Wednesday morning in the East Hollywood neighborhood of Los Angeles, said Los Angeles Police Departmentspokeswoman Officer Liliana Preciado.

"It appears that the individual may have been drinking on top of a tree and he accidentally fell and impaled himself," Preciado said. "This is being investigated as an accidental death."

About a dozen beer cans were found at the scene, Los Angeles Police Captain Brian Pratt told KTLA TV.

"I think there was a party earlier at the house that evening," he said.

There was no immediate word on how long the body had been on the fence. The man appeared to have been impaled through the face and neck, Los Angeles Police Sergeant Melvin Gamble told the Los Angeles Times.

"Over the years, you see stuff like this," Gamble told the newspaper. "You still don't get used to it."


----------



## Philbert (Mar 19, 2015)

Alcohol. Tree. Spiked fence below . . . 

Not tree work per se, but related.

Philbert


----------



## greg storms (Mar 21, 2015)

imagine that! I never start drinking until all work is complete and equipment stored/loaded. I really feel for the police having to fill out reports and inform the poor family.


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 3, 2015)

Obviously alcohol and saw work is a bad idea. I wonder how many think about this when drinking heavily the night before doing saw work? 

A person tying one on into the early morning hours will have an impressive BAC the next day.


----------



## greg storms (Apr 3, 2015)

Too many people stand by and watch inebriated fools do stupid stuff instead of getting involved. Then, this sort of accident happens... On 1-18-2005, my son was inebriated n no one took his keys. He's now a T10 paraplegic. If only 1 person would have taken the keys....... Ugly stuff happens and affects too many innocents. GET INVOLVED!


----------

